# help please to submerge Riccia fluitans



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, Riccia is not a rooted plant, and will not be able to attach to the substrate. You will need to tie down the Riccia to something (i.e. some people tie it down to pieces of slate). Alternatively, you can sandwich it between two pieces of plastic needle canvas and tie that together (you can also do similar things with chicken wire, etc).


----------



## blondeyny (Feb 20, 2010)

I just had the same issue. What I did was took a piece of plastic craft canvas, put a couple small pieces if slate on the canvas, then covered that with the Riccia. Then used invisible thread over it to attach it. Used a needle and the invisible thread and sewed it on. The rocks under the Riccia help weight it down.


----------



## truenoob (Apr 12, 2010)

so what if i wanted to plant a new plant or something...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

HC makes a nice carpet. micro swords do too but grow very slowly.


----------



## truenoob (Apr 12, 2010)

chad320 said:


> HC makes a nice carpet. micro swords do too but grow very slowly.


what is HC? Hemianthus callitrichoides dwarf baby tears?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

yes. I tried micro swords and they took alot of work and time to get them to carpet. I kept them for awhile after they carpeted and started to not like them because they get 3" tall and collect pieces of other plants istead of your filter intake so theyre also alot of upkeep to keep them looking good. Im just starting with HC so hopefully it goes better. I think that I need more to get a better start tho!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

...and sorry to steal your thread. Back to the riccia. ive seen people put it in between netting with a rock to weigh the netting down and let it grow through till you cant see the netting anymore. I suppose you could do this on a large scale too but it would be alot of work also so id try the craftboard first. Alot of people use it for moss walls as well.


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

I had alot of fun taking the mesh used to hold vegetables/avocados and using it to secure to sandstone/slate. If you use rounder rocks, you'll get riccia hills. Pile riccia on a stone and lay the mesh over. Spin a couple times and tie it on the bottom with a little bit of fishing string where it's not visible. It will however require weekly trimming to keep shape and prevent melting. 

I've since then utilize riccia to add splashes and hills without tying. I tangle up the riccia in thick carpet plants to create intermingled scapes. The branchy structure of riccia keeps it well affixed to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL aridzona. Yes old green fishnets work well for this method.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

truenoob said:


> what is HC? Hemianthus callitrichoides


This is correct.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Consider Pearlweed, Grows and carpets faster than any thing else I've tried. Glosso may take off after it is established, but the secound I put Pearlweed in my tank it was established.


----------

